# installing rod holder on a fiberglass boat



## cantcatchsquat (Jun 16, 2008)

is there a special way to screw on rod holder on a fiberglass boat


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

pre drill the hole then use a dab of 5200 to keep water out, also if you can use a counter sink bit to slightly tapper the hole it helps keep the gel coat from spider cracking


----------

